# Dr. Williams criticizes Dr. Erhman, provides new evidence.



## michaelspotts (Jul 17, 2012)

I found these two lectures very interesting and worthwhile. I think you'll find them useful in your battle with those who doubt the preservation of scripture, a la Erhman.

bethinking.org - Bible + Jesus - New Evidence the Gospels were Based on Eyewitness Accounts

bethinking.org - Bible + Jesus - Bart Ehrman's "Misquoting Jesus": an analysis


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks a lot for this info, Michael!


----------

